# ISO advice using grapeseed oil



## nicklord1 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi i have just bought  grapeseed oil and i was  wondering the pros  and when to use it .

Cheers


----------



## miniman (Apr 4, 2008)

I believe it is one of the lighter oils and therefore best for salad dressing and things like that. Probably better avoiding frying with it.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 4, 2008)

You can use it just about anywhere you want - salad dressings, mayonnaise, marinades, sautés, fondus, stir-fry, even deep fry. 

It has a smoke point of about 420ºF (I have seen a couple of references that put it up around 485ºF) - shortning is about 360º-370ºF, peanut oil about 440ºF, lard about 360º-400ºF.

Falvorwise it is lite and I think it has a little bit of a nutty flavor - but is basically a neutral flavor - not prominent like a good extra virgin olive oil. That just might be my taster - peanut oil is also supposed to be a neutral flavor but I find it distinctive.


----------



## nicklord1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Does it have health benefits


----------



## DramaQueen (Apr 5, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> Does it have health benefits


 
Grapeseed oil is still 100% fat.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Apr 5, 2008)

nicklord1 said:


> Does it have health benefits


 
Yep! So does Olive oil, Avacado oil, Coconut oil, etc.

Some of the benefits attributed to grapeseed oil are probably not true. There are some goodies in grape seeds that are water soluable - so they will not be in the oil, but will be in things like fresh grapes, grape juice, red wine, or in grape seed extract capsules/tablets but not the grape seed oil capsules.

You might look at this article on grape seed oil on Wikipedia - and you can read the _Scientific References_ for a little more information. You will note that some of the health benefits made about grape seed oil are disputed. 



			
				DramaQueen said:
			
		

> Grapeseed oil is still 100% fat.


 
Yes ... and without some fats in our diets (especially the essential fatty acids) our bodies could not function properly, nor metabolize fat soluable nutrients - like Vitamine E for one example.


----------



## DramaQueen (Apr 6, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Yep! So does Olive oil, Avacado oil, Coconut oil, etc.
> 
> Some of the benefits attributed to grapeseed oil are probably not true. There are some goodies in grape seeds that are water soluable - so they will not be in the oil, but will be in things like fresh grapes, grape juice, red wine, or in grape seed extract capsules/tablets but not the grape seed oil capsules.
> 
> ...


 
*I agree with you Michael.  It is the assumption that some people have that certain oils are "light" so that means less fat.  Not true.  All oils are 100% fat and yes, some fat is essential to your health.  Fat is the catalyst for the nutrients you consume.   It is recommended that you never go below 10% fat in your diet.  That's the least amount you should eat.*


----------

